# Squat in portland?



## danhynes (Nov 13, 2008)

hey, im stuck in portland until thanksgiving so i can see the family and have been couch surfing but am looking for something more stable. i want to squat and would like to jump in with some people if possible. it would be temporary like 2 weeks or so and then if anyone is headed south after that we can join up for that too. i have a copy of crew changes and recently found a great train map at the libray that i copied out so that should be good. let me know. i guess i could do the park thing but im not as into that.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 13, 2008)

There's still a bunch of great covered squats in Portland, but the last time I was there I made the mistake of telling a few kids about them and whatta ya know, they ruined em'. All I can say is check out N. Interstate , the powerhouse (probably not still going, but you never know) and the Hawthorne grates. Oh, on the SE riverfront bike path there's also a spot that looks like you'd get rustled, but for some reason the cops just don't care. Good luck.


----------



## macks (Nov 13, 2008)

if you're off the bike path by the river watch for hordes of junkies.. some dude flashed his gross ass veins at me last time i was headed over to the tracks.. then about 6 of them sat on the concrete dividers about 100 yards away and shot up.

i've had the cops roll by with a searchlight there before but they didn't look very hard.. careful though because the PPD has a new sit/lie ordinance. which basically means, if you sit or lie within a certain radius of downtown portland they can write you a 250$ ticket. some fucked up stories about evicting homebum camps in the early early morning and trashing people's gear, but that's a different issue all together.

anyway, i'd suggest getting a little outta downtown.. but there's plenty of covered areas that are out of the way.


----------



## Angela (Nov 14, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Good luck finding a squat in this town... They are mostly all hipster houses now.



Very true but you can still find nice camping spots outside of town. Or if you know any of those hipsters, some of them will let you camp in their backyard since they like to think of themselves as open to that sort of thing, just watch out for the ones that are looking for someone to help them pay their hefty rents by charging someone to live in their shed or to live in a van on their driveway.
If your only staying a couple of weeks though you've probably got a good situation to just stay with the couchsurfing unless they want you out before then.


----------



## jonahxx (Nov 15, 2008)

ill say be very careful especially on that city i was just dealin with a whole tresspasing charges, they were chargin me and this kid with burglary at first and then criminal tresppasing on 1rs degree

i did jail time and court etc

so just b really nija as usual


----------



## bikegeek666 (Nov 16, 2008)

jonahxx said:


> ill say be very careful especially on that city i was just dealin with a whole tresspasing charges, they were chargin me and this kid with burglary at first and then criminal tresppasing on 1rs degree
> 
> i did jail time and court etc
> 
> so just b really nija as usual



jonah! i was going to mention that whole situation...i'll have to pm you to see how shit went, now that i know who you are on here...um, anyway, yeah.

squatting in portland seems hard because a lot of land is worth a lot to developers. there's a whole block of sectoin 8 housing getting torn down for a condo. fucked up.

camping in forest park could be fun, although cold about now.

on north interstate near the whole foods there's a place i wanted to check out, very few neighbors to care. that's all i can think of right now.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 18, 2008)

My friend works nights at the fat cobra right by the whole foods on N. Interstate and told me that the cops had already kicked people out of that place a couple times, mostly because it's right next to a school. I checked it out a bit and it's pretty rank for a place you'd have to keep you're voices down (there's a nightly foot patrol that goes right by the front door). There's some awesome bushes for drunken crashes right by there though.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Nov 23, 2008)

huh, that's cool to know, even though i'm several hundred miles away right now. it doesn't surprise me it didn't really work as a squat, though...everywhere i've checked in portland seems pretty tough. 

there is one spot i won't mention that a couple of us really had our eyes on and were really approaching with caution since it was too cool a spot to fuck things up. but it's hard to tell, everything else i've seen in pdx is rough.


----------



## shitbagdanny (Nov 25, 2008)

some random house kids i was drinkin with up there this summer showed me a place, i could care less about it. i figure just go at night.
its on 39th and holton, a decent walk from downtown but not that bad, its a nice walk. 
i did have a caretaker come in one morning, but he was cool.. he came up to the attic where i was at and told me people werent supposed to be in there, i told him i figured as much, but he said he didnt give a fuck and game me a cigarette.
theres no heat or anything, theres some mattresses and some blankets i think, and a few places to get water from right around there so its not too much of a hassle. good luck and happy travels.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm pretty sure holton doesn't exist...holgate maybe?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 16, 2008)

Beegod Santana said:


> My friend works nights at the fat cobra right by the whole foods on N. Interstate and told me that the cops had already kicked people out of that place a couple times, mostly because it's right next to a school. I checked it out a bit and it's pretty rank for a place you'd have to keep you're voices down (there's a nightly foot patrol that goes right by the front door).



There's a few boarded-up places along Interstate Ave., you can just ride the Yellow Max and scope out for them. I'm thinking especially of the factory-looking place almost directly across from UP's Albina yard, or the four homes and a liquor store which are all boarded and surrounded by a chain-link fence at around the N. Prescott Street stop.
I may get to explore them before I depart the area.

(By the way, I stayed at a house right in the area of the Fat Cobra shop and I never saw any officers patrol through on foot, so maybe it's improved? And it's not a Whole Foods but a New Seasons store on Interstate)


----------



## menu (Dec 16, 2008)

I always stayed at red bridge. but like they said above, they've been cutting down all the trees and bushes that conceal you. so its kinda hit or miss from my experience


----------



## Blackcatwob (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the house next to mine was being squatted up until recently... The lights would be on and off in random spots and PGE came by asking about it... As far as I know I never saw anyone come and go... But never the less, whoever was squatting it was stealth mode


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't been in the pdx since early october but the last time I was there the foot patrols by the fat cobra happened every night between midnight and 2am. It could've been due to recent robberies or something like that, but they where out in force when I was there. They even chased us out of the New Seasons dumpster one night. Another one of my friends was recently telling me that a lot of shit has shut down on NW St. Helen's making for a few good warehouse squats, wouldn't suggest setting up for the long haul though.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 18, 2008)

veggieguy12 said:


> There's a few boarded-up places along Interstate Ave., you can just ride the Yellow Max and scope out for them. I'm thinking especially of the factory-looking place almost directly across from UP's Albina yard, or the four homes and a liquor store which are all boarded and surrounded by a chain-link fence at around the N. Prescott Street stop.
> I may get to explore them before I depart the area.
> 
> (By the way, I stayed at a house right in the area of the Fat Cobra shop and I never saw any officers patrol through on foot, so maybe it's improved? And it's not a Whole Foods but a New Seasons store on Interstate)




that shit at the prescott stop, i think i mentioned earlier in the thread. section 8 housing shut down to make room for a condo.


----------



## Lint (Dec 20, 2008)

Veggieguy12- If you're thinking about the same warehouse by the Albina yard that I'm thinking about, it isn't vacant. The one on Interstate just north of Russel, next to the brewery? I've been on the roof and looked in the sky lights-someone is using the space, unfortunately. Had my eyes on that too!


----------

